# Dark Elves Suggestions?



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm starting a moderately sized Dark Elves army. So far, I have the battalion, a second box of Cold One Knights, a Dreadlord on Cold One, one box of Executioners, and one Executioner Command box. I want to get at least one more box of Infantry.

Any other suggestions? I'll say right now that the War Hydra is out unless I can get it already assembled on eBay. There's no way on earth I'm going to try to put together that metal monstrosity. LOL

Cheers,
Tau 2007


Moved to tactics - squeek


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Witch Elves, myself. That many poisoned attacks at once will pretty much ruin anybody's day. A lot of players are turned off by their frenzy, as it is certainly possible to lead them around the table. You should try them out, as like a proxy unit or something, to see if you like them.

I would recommend getting a pair of RBT's. They have a lot of killy potential. 

I'd also suggest a sorceress or two, and at least one Assassin. I don't recall if any come in the Battalion. DE magic can be very devastating, so the Sorceresses are definitely your friend. 

Assassins are very much a "Love or hate em" unit, but I quite enjoy the little balls of death. There's nothing quite like letting a unit of Warriors get charged only to pop out the ASF assassin!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd agree with Witch Elves, the ability to take a Hero Witch Elf now as well has certainly upped the damage the unit already did in CC. I've always tended to have at least one unit, usually with a banner of Murder and they haven't let me down very often. Frenzy can be used against you, but set up right and even that isn't such a problem.

However the biggest thing you are missing atm is a Reaper Bolt thrower or two, these things are lethal, foes rightfully fear them. Plus you have the added bonus that they are great models.

Oh and aye get a Sorceress or two, our magic phase should be a worrying time for an opponent.


Generally aye, I'm agreeing with pretty much everything Baalirock just said. :biggrin:


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Druchii in Space said:


> Generally aye, I'm agreeing with pretty much everything Baalirock just said. :biggrin:


Well, you know what they say about great minds.

I have been playing/painting to much 40K lately. All this talk of suggestions makes me wanna give my Dark Elves some love.


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi guys,
Thanks a lot for the suggestions. And, you gotta love eBay! I just bought two assembled Reaper Bolt Throwers (w/ 2 crew each) for $24 and a Sorceress on foot for $.99! A single RPT new in blister is $25!

I was outbid on an assassin, but oh well -- not going to complain! I also picked up 16 more crossbowmen for $11!

:victory:

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Tau2007 said:


> Hi guys,
> Thanks a lot for the suggestions. And, you gotta love eBay! I just bought two assembled Reaper Bolt Throwers (w/ 2 crew each) for $24 and a Sorceress on foot for $.99! A single RPT new in blister is $25!
> 
> I was outbid on an assassin, but oh well -- not going to complain! I also picked up 16 more crossbowmen for $11!
> Tau2007


Awesome, Tau. May your new troops serve you well!


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Baalirock,
Thanks! By the way, I do have another question. Would you suggest I field the Cold One Knights as a 10-man squad or 2, 5-man squads?

Thanks again,
Tau2007


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Tau2007 said:


> Hi Baalirock,
> Thanks! By the way, I do have another question. Would you suggest I field the Cold One Knights as a 10-man squad or 2, 5-man squads?
> Tau2007


Personally, I prefer the 2 5 man squads, as I feel the units have a little more versalility that way. Having one unit of 5 Riders go stupid on you isn't as bad when you have another 5 to back em up. 10 stupid lizards all at once is beyond frustrating. If you keep the units close together, you can set up multiple charges with ease. Plus, a big block of 10 Heavy cavalry tends to have a little more trouble moving around as effectively. 

From a practical standpoint, I think that the number you put in a squad should depend on your other elite choices, though. If you want to use Witch Elves, or Scouts, or a chariot, these things will all take up an elite slot. So if you really want some other choices like that, and you won't have enough elite choices for 2 separate squads, feel free to mash em into one. 

I guess the my final advice will be: Try em out, and see which you like better.


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the quick and very helpful reply!

Cheers!


----------

